# لماذا اؤمن ان كلمة الله لا ولن ولم تحرف



## coptic eagle (8 ديسمبر 2011)

لماذا اؤمن ان كلمة الله لا ولن ولم تحرف 
ولماذا امن اهل الكتاب جميعا من اليهود والمسيحيون باستحالة تحريف كلمة الله 
لان كلمة الله هي التي تحدد الميزان الاخلاقي للمؤمنون
فمثلا اذا قلنا ان التوراة والانجيل حرفوا 
ثم قلنا ان التوراة والانجيل قالوا ان السرقه حرام 
فما ادرانا اذن ان السرقه فعلا حرام اليست كلمة الله محرفه 
يعني ما المانع ان يقوم الفقراء بسلب الاغنياء بحجة ان الفقراء بحاجه الى المال 
فما المانع اذن ان يقوم شخص مثلا في ضيقة ماليه كبيره بسرقة الاغنياء 
واذا قلنا ان التوراة تحرم السرقة سيكون رده كالاتي 
ان اليهود حرموا السرقة حتى لا يسرق الفقراء الاغنياء 
ولكن الفقراء معذورون 
واذا قلنا ان التوراة تحرم الانتقام 
سيكون الرد وما ادرانا بصحة هذا الكلام فلماذا لا يكون الانتقام مشروعا في بعض الحالات 
يعني مثلا لماذا لا اقوم بقتل كل من يسرق حتى احمي المجتمع او لماذا لا انتقم لنفسي عندما اشعر بالاهانه الشديده واقوم بقتل من يسبني بشده على طريقة اهل الصعيد
فالثار يبدأ احياناعندما يتلقى الرجل منهم اهانه شديده فينتقم لنفسه ويقتل من سبه
والنتيجه المنطقيه لهذا الكلام 
ان اخلاق المؤمنون ستختل

والاخطر ان فكره الحساب والعقاب ستكون غير منطقيه 
لانه على اي شئ سوف يكون الحساب 
لانه مثلا اذا قالت التوراة ان السرقه حرام 
فسيكون الرد ان التوراة محرفه وانا لا استطيع ان اعرف الفرق بين ما هو صحيح وما هو خطأ
لانه قبل ان يكون هناك حسابا يجب ان يكون هناك قانونا واضحا 
وللاسف لو كان هناك طعن صريح في التوراة والانجيل 
وكان هناك يوم الحساب 
فهذا يعد طعنا صريحا في عدل ورحمة الله 
لانه لم يكن عادلا بما فيه الكفايه حتى يوضح على اي شئ سوف نحاسب
ولم يكن رحيما لاننا لانه لم يتراقف بحالنا 
ثالثا 

ما هو الهدف من كلمة الله 
فهل كلمة الله مجرد كلمات على ورق 
ام ان كلمة الله لها هدف عظيم وهو توجيه البشريه نحو حياة افضل مع الله والناس 
فهل فشل الله في تحقيق هدفه 
وهل تاثير الشيطان اصبح اقوى من تأثير الله 
رابعا كيف سنعرف الانبياء الكذبه 
فعندما مثلا نجد نبي كاذب ونقول له ان ما يفعله غير مطابق لمعاير النبي الصادق في التوراة 
وكما انه يخالف المعايير الاخلاقية للتوراة
فسيكون رده ان التوراة محرفه 
ونتيجه لهذا الكلام سيكون من الصعب معرفة الفرق بين الانبياء الصادقيين والكاذبيين 
لانه المعايير الاخلاقيه لم تعد ثابته
واخيرا الحجه الاخيره التي يقولها المسلمون 
ان التوراة كانت موجهه فقط لبني اسرائيل 
وان القران هو المحفوظ لانه موجه للعالم اجمع 
والسؤال الصعب هنا هل الله لا يهتم بالفرقه الصغيره
الم يقول القران ان الفرقه الصغيره هي التي هزمت الفرقه الكبيره 
والسبب في هذا هو الايمان 
اي ان الله يهتم بالفرقه الصغيره 
وفي اخر الكلام اتمنى ان نعطى انفسنا فرصة صغيره للتفكير بعيدا عن ايات ونصوص القران 

اذا كان القران يصدق على التوراة 
فمن الطبيعي ان يحفظ الله التوراة لانه لو كانت التوراة محرفه فلماذا لا يكون رسول الاسلام يصدق على الاشياء المحرفة التي فيها ويترك الاشياء الغير محرفه


----------



## The light of JC (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضوع خيالي , تحياتي يا صقر الرب يباركك امين *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضوع رااائع الرب يباركك---- و دائما النصاب و المزور يشكك فى صدق الورق الرسمى---*
*و بالفعل النبى الكذاب لم يكذب ألا الشيء الذى يخلص البشر من الهلاك الابدى---*
*فلو اعترف ان الرب ولد من عزراء ما النفع-- و لو اعترف بمعجزات الرب ما النفع-- و لو اعترف بصعود الرب حيا ما النفع-- و لو اعترف برجوع الرب واضعا كفيه على ملاءكه ما النفع-- كل هذا لا يخلص-- الخلاص تم بالصلب و الموت بالخطايا و القيامه من الاموات الولاده الجديده من الروح الابديه-- *
*فلم يخلص شعب اسرائيل من لدغ الحيات إلا عندما وضع موسى حيه نحاسيه محرقه على رايه عاليه و كل من نظر إليها و امن خلص---و هذا هو الشىء الوحيد الذى انكره النبى الكذاب حتى يكسب  ابناء له----*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 ديسمبر 2011)

> *موضوع رااائع الرب يباركك---- و دائما النصاب و المزور يشكك فى صدق الورق الرسمى---*




*المشكلة ان مافيش اصلا ورق رسمى*
*والا فاين هى النسخ الاصلية !!*​ 



> *و بالفعل النبى الكذاب لم يكذب ألا الشيء الذى يخلص البشر من الهلاك الابدى---*



*النبى قال ان خلاص الانسان فى يده هو *
*عن طريق ايمانه و عمله فما فائدة الخلاص*
*لانسان مؤمن به و لكنه سارق او قاتل*
*بالطبع سيرد احدهم من يؤمن بالخلاص*
*لن يفعل السيئات بالطبيعة ..*
*فتكون العلاقة *
*ايمان بالله ==> ايمان بالخلاص ==> العمل الصالح*

*وكل ماقاله نبى الاسلام ان العلاقة ستكون*
*ايمان بالله ==> العمل الصالح*
*وهى علاقة مباشرة و ليست مبررة بصلب*
*المسيح (او شبيهه عندنا)*
*مثلها مثل الاعتراف للكاهن .. علاقتى مع الله*
*هى بدون واسطه*​ 



> *فلو اعترف ان الرب ولد من عزراء ما النفع-- و لو اعترف بمعجزات الرب ما النفع-- و لو اعترف بصعود الرب حيا ما النفع-- و لو اعترف برجوع الرب واضعا كفيه على ملاءكه ما النفع-- كل هذا لا يخلص-- الخلاص تم بالصلب و الموت بالخطايا و القيامه من الاموات الولاده الجديده من الروح الابديه-- *



*الفداء بالدم هى فكرة موجودة فى الاديان السماوية .. و لكن مخلوق بمخلوق اخر مثله*
*شرط ان المخلوق المفتدى به يكون فى حل لمن *
*يفدى به .. مثل فداء اسماعيل .. فالفداء*
*قد تم بالفعل و لكن بمخلوق هو يذبح فى العموم سواء تم الفداء ام لا .. و ليس بخالق*
*يهان على الصليب بدعوى المحبة و شتان*
*بين الاثنين فى مكانة الله عند المؤمنين*
*فلا يقول لى احد .. انظر عظمة الرب*
*الذى اهان و اذل نفسه من اجل خطايانا .. و قد خلقنا على شابهته .. كم هو عظيم هذا الرب *​ 



> *فلم يخلص شعب اسرائيل من لدغ الحيات إلا عندما وضع موسى حيه نحاسيه محرقه على رايه عاليه و كل من نظر إليها و امن خلص---و هذا هو الشىء الوحيد الذى انكره النبى الكذاب حتى يكسب ابناء له----*




​​*انكره لانه يتنافى مع مكانة الله و عظمته*
*فمن نحن حتى يهين الله نفسه هكذا*
*فهل انتهى فكر الله ليجعلنا مخلصين الى هذه الصورة !!*
*وان قال احدهم على لسان الرب ان الله فعل ذلك حبا فينا .. فهل هو يعلى من قدرنا على حساب اهانته .. فما نحن فى خلق الله الا ذرة فى صحراء و لا نعلم ان كان هناك خلق غيرنا*
*ام لا *​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2011)

> *المشكلة ان مافيش اصلا ورق رسمى*
> *والا فاين هى النسخ الاصلية !!*​


*عزيزى ياسر سبق انت وصاحبك الدكتور هابرا اتكلمتوا فى الموضوع دا فى القسم الاسلامى وفرقتلك علميا ما بين النص الاصلى ونسخة اصلية
وسبق وقولنا ان مفيش حاجة اسمها نسخة اصلية لاى كتاب فى العالم القديم لا كتب دينية ولا تاريخية ولا فلسفية ولا غيره
القضية هى كيفية الوصول للنص وهل هو موثوق فيه ام لا
ودا تم اثباته بكفاءة بالنسبة لنص الانجيل 
*


> *النبى قال ان خلاص الانسان فى يده هو *
> *عن طريق ايمانه و عمله فما فائدة الخلاص*
> *لانسان مؤمن به و لكنه سارق او قاتل*


*النبى مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقصد محمد
محمد قدم طرق مضحكة لمغفرة الخطية ميقلهاش طفل
وانت ماشى للجامع يتغفرلك خطية وانت بتلبس وتصلى على النبى يتغفرلك
تروح تلف حوالين اصنام يتغفرلك
تقعد تصلى على النبى يتغفرلك
وطرق انا بعتبرها ميقلهاش طفل

الخلاص يا عزيزى ليس بيد انسان
لان امام العدل الالهى الكلى الكمال الكل مدان بخطيته 
فكيف ستنال تبريرك وخلاصك بنفسك وانت مدان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فانا مؤمن بالله والشياطين يؤمنون ويقشعرون 
لكن......
ما الفائدة من ايمانى وانا مدان بخطيتى
هى دى القضية*


> *بالطبع سيرد احدهم من يؤمن بالخلاص*
> *لن يفعل السيئات بالطبيعة ..*
> *فتكون العلاقة *
> *ايمان بالله ==> ايمان بالخلاص ==> العمل الصالح*


*لا طبعا الكلام دا غلط
لان الايمان بخلاص المسيح مش هيجعل الانسان معصوم عن الخطية
لكن ايمانى بخلاص المسيح هو تبريرى من الخطية
وبالميلاد الفوقانى الروحى من روح الله يعطينا طبيعة بهية اقدر بيها ان ارفض الخطية وان سقطت فيها يبكتنى

وهذا هو ايمانا ان يعمل الله فى الانسان لكى يصل بيه اليه
وليس اله جالس ومستوى على عرش يقول للانسان لو جدع اوصلى
الايمان المسيحى وخصوصا الفكر الارثوذكسى قائم على فكر تاليه الانسان بسكنى الله فيه

هو ايمان تفاعلى مش فقط جهاد بشرى بحت لعلك تفلح او لا تفلح*


> *وكل ماقاله نبى الاسلام ان العلاقة ستكون*
> *ايمان بالله ==> العمل الصالح*
> *وهى علاقة مباشرة و ليست مبررة بصلب*
> *المسيح (او شبيهه عندنا)*
> ...


*كلام فارغ وجهل لاهوتى
والدليل هو الواقع
عد فى البشرية كام مليار مؤمن بوجود الله ومع ذلك كلهم مجرمين و الجريمة بتجرى فى دمهم 

لو كان الايمان بالله يؤدى الى العمل الصالح كان مليارات البشر عملوا الصلاح وارتحنا

وان فعلت الصلاح فانت لا محال واقع فى الخطية 
وفى حالة وقوعك فى الخطية وهذا هو الحال ستقع تحت طائلة الدينونة الالهية

فكيف ستبرر نفسك وانت مدان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


التبرير فى الفكر المسيحى ليس عمل انسان بل هو نعمة الهية مجانية فيها اصبح الكلمة الازلى وسيطا بين البشرية الساقطة وبين الله الكلى الكمال 

ودا الفكر الوحيد اللى قدم الخلاص بدليل عملى تاريخى فيه اثبت يسوع المصلوب والقائم بان قيامة الاموات والحياة حقيقة مش مجرد وهم دينى كما يقول المحلدين عنا*



> *الفداء بالدم هى فكرة موجودة فى الاديان السماوية .. و لكن مخلوق بمخلوق اخر مثله*
> *شرط ان المخلوق المفتدى به يكون فى حل لمن *
> *يفدى به .. مثل فداء اسماعيل .. فالفداء*
> *قد تم بالفعل و لكن بمخلوق هو يذبح فى العموم سواء تم الفداء ام لا .. و ليس بخالق*
> ...


*مع لغتك التهكمية لكنى سارد عليك
وانا عاذرك لانك تتبع فكر عقيم لا يحوى اى فكر روحانى لاهوتى فكر يقوم نصفه على النكاح

مبدا الفدية ليس فقط فى الفكر الكتابى(لان مصطلح الاديان السماوية مرفوض مفيش اديان اصلا) لكنه مبدا حياتى ايضا معروف فى المجتمعات حتى التى لا تؤمن بوجود الله
ومبدا الفدية كتابيا هو ان البار يحمل الذنب عن الاثيم المحكوم عليه بالدينونة بالحكم الالهى بالموت

ابراهيم لما جرب بذبح اسحق ابنه(كما يقول اهل الكتاب واكبر الصحابة بان الذبيح اسحق بعيدا عن تدليسات مسملى القرن ال 21)
كان رمزا للذبيح الابدى
لكن محمد سمع القصة كما هى مننا ولا يعلم بالبعد النبوى فيها لانه يسمع القصص انها حواديت مصاطب ويسلخها من نطاقها النبوى 


مبدية الفدية قائم على مبدا الحب 
بمعنى ان لو الفادى تقدم ليتمم العقوبة عن المفدى رغما عن انفه سقط مبدا الفدية فى الاختيارية والتطوع من الفادى لكى يفدى المفدى

وهكذا المسيا لم يسير لالام الصليب رغما عن ارادته بل سار بارادته لكى يتمم مسرة ابيه ويعيد كل شئ جديدا

سيره لالام الصليب ليس تلذذا بالالم 
لان الطبيعة البشرية فى رغباتها الطبيعية لا تحب الالم
لكنها سار الى الالم لانه الطريق الوحيد لاستيفاء العدل الالهى الكلى الكمال وهو الطريق الوحيد ان يرجع الله لينظر للانسان بعين الرحمة بعد ان فقد الرحمة بالعصيان والتمرد  *


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2011)

> *انكره لانه يتنافى مع مكانة الله و عظمته*
> *فمن نحن حتى يهين الله نفسه هكذا*
> *فهل انتهى فكر الله ليجعلنا مخلصين الى هذه الصورة !!*
> *وان قال احدهم على لسان الرب ان الله فعل ذلك حبا فينا .. فهل هو يعلى  من قدرنا على حساب اهانته .. فما نحن فى خلق الله الا ذرة فى صحراء و لا  نعلم ان كان هناك خلق غيرنا*
> *ام لا *​


*مازال المسلم يقتنع بفكر الوثنين الذين يصنعوا الهه بافكارهم البشرية وينزهوه عن التدخل فى عالمنا لاصلاح الذى فسد وكان لسان حالهم خليك انت فى حالك فوق واحنا هنحاول نجيلك بص صليلنا انت وادعى نعرف 

ياعزيزى هذا الفكر وثنى محض 

الفكر المسيحى هو قائم على تدخل الله فى التاريخ الانسانى ليغير مجرياته ويعيد الحياة والرجاء لنفوس من فقدوه بسبب ايقانهم باستحالة استرداد صورة الله الاصيلة الىل فقدها بالخطية

الله لا يهان لان الله روح ازلى سرمدى لا يمس ولا يخضع لما نخضه اليه

لكن الله الكلمة اتخذ جسدا ووحده مع اقنومه فى كيان واحد وبهذا الجسد قبل الدينونة عنا لكى يصيرنا على صورته(صورة ابن الله الوحيد)

فهو الاله الوحيد الىل تقدر تثبت وجوده علميا وتارخيا
وتقدر تثبت تدخله بين البشر لاعادة ما قد تم افساده بالشر والعصيان

لاهوت الخلاص المسيانى قائم بالدرجة الاولى على دخول اللازمنى الى الزمن ليخرج من هم فى الزمانيات الى فوق الزمانيات 
ودخول اللامتناهى للهالكين لكى يخرجهم من هلاكهم الى ابدية الهية فى شركة حية معه

افهموا اللاهوت المسيحى كما هو ولا تصيغوه بتخاريف ديانتكم الغريبة الاطوار*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*



عزيزى ياسر سبق انت وصاحبك الدكتور هابرا اتكلمتوا فى الموضوع دا فى القسم الاسلامى وفرقتلك علميا ما بين النص الاصلى ونسخة اصلية
وسبق وقولنا ان مفيش حاجة اسمها نسخة اصلية لاى كتاب فى العالم القديم لا كتب دينية ولا تاريخية ولا فلسفية ولا غيره
القضية هى كيفية الوصول للنص وهل هو موثوق فيه ام لا
ودا تم اثباته بكفاءة بالنسبة لنص الانجيل 


أنقر للتوسيع...

نتكلم فيه تانى بعدين ​ 
**



النبى مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقصد محمد
محمد قدم طرق مضحكة لمغفرة الخطية ميقلهاش طفل
وانت ماشى للجامع يتغفرلك خطية وانت بتلبس وتصلى على النبى يتغفرلك
تروح تلف حوالين اصنام يتغفرلك
تقعد تصلى على النبى يتغفرلك
وطرق انا بعتبرها ميقلهاش طفل


أنقر للتوسيع...

ياريت بلاش الكلام المرسل .. لا عندنا اصنام
ولا غيره .. و نعم اى عمل فيه تسبيح او ذكر
لله هو عمل صالح من ضمن اعمال صالحة كثيرة و نعم الدعوة للانبياء الذين تحملوا عبء
الدعوة لله و سخروا لها حياتهم يستحقوا الدعاء لهم و اكثر ​* 
*



الخلاص يا عزيزى ليس بيد انسان
لان امام العدل الالهى الكلى الكمال الكل مدان بخطيته 
فكيف ستنال تبريرك وخلاصك بنفسك وانت مدان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

من هنا نبدأ .. وارجوا منك حاجتين عند الرد
1 - ان لا تستعمل معى كلمات مهينه كعادتك
2 - ان ترد بطريقة بسيطة

والان .. حتى لا نتفرع .. هل تشرح لى ماهى
خطيتك او خطية البشر فى العموم و اضرب لى مثلا لو كان هذا ممكنا​*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2011)

> *نتكلم فيه تانى بعدين *


*مهو المشكلة ان مفيش مستوى اصلا علشان نتحاور
يسال المسلم انا عايز نسخة ممضية من الانجيل علشان اصدق
طيب لو جبتها
هيقولى لا بقة انا عايز الانجيل اللى انزل على عيسى مش الىل كتبه متى ولوقا ومرقس ويوحنا 
انتوا مبتتكلموش اصلا بمرجعية انتوا بتؤمنوا وبعدين تتدورا على كلام يثبت ايمانكم

لو سالت مسلم تقدر تثبتلى تاريخيا فى كتاب اوجد فى التاريخ يسمى بانجيل المدعو عيسى
هتلاقى بقه فتح وهيقولى رابونا عزوجل  قال فى كتابه العزيز
وهو دا الاثبات

انت معندكوش مرجعية يا استاذ ياسر
*


> *ياريت بلاش الكلام المرسل .. لا عندنا اصنام*


*لما تقدس احجار وتلف حواليها بنفس شعائر الاحرام الوثنى بنفس التفاصيل وبعدها ترجع بفتة بيضا وربنا قرر ان يفغرلك بعد رحلة شاقة وتنفيذ شعائر الحج المتوارث من بنى قريش بحذافيره
فماذا اسميه؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ملوش مسمى اخر غير انه امتداد وثنى*


> *و نعم اى عمل فيه تسبيح او ذكر
> لله هو عمل صالح من ضمن اعمال صالحة كثيرة و نعم الدعوة للانبياء الذين تحملوا عبء
> الدعوة لله و سخروا لها حياتهم يستحقوا الدعاء لهم و اكثر *


*هنا بقة ليه وقفااااااااااات*
*التسبيح لله لا يملك قوة غفران الخطية 
لان الخطية يقع عليها الدينونة والصلاة لا علاقة لها باستيفاء دينونة العدل الالهى

ثانيا ماعلاقة رسول ولا مش رسول انك تصلى عليه يقف جنب ملاك يعدلك كل صلوة على النبى بعشر درجات ويحط عنك عشر

هل هذا هو فكر التبرير من الخطية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فى انسان لديه ذرة عقل يؤمن بان الله كلى العدل سيبرر الانسان امامه من الخطية لانه قاعد ماسك سبحه وقاعد يصلى على النبى 

بتتعب والله........
*


> *من هنا نبدأ .. وارجوا منك حاجتين عند الرد
> 1 - ان لا تستعمل معى كلمات مهينه كعادتك*


*ايه الكلمات المهينة اللى استخدمتها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


> *2 - ان ترد بطريقة بسيطة*


*مفيش ابسط من كدا*


> *هل تشرح لى ماهى
> خطيتك او خطية البشر فى العموم و اضرب لى مثلا لو كان هذا ممكنا​*


*الخطية حالة
حالة فيها قرر الانسان ان يتعدى على صورة الكمال والصلاح الالهى ويتمرد على الله 
الخطية ليست انواع كبائر وصغائر
الخطية حالة تعدى وكسر وعصيان 
ومن يفعلها يفصل ذاته بذاته عن الحضرة الالهية *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*



 
مفيش ابسط من كدا
الخطية حالة
حالة فيها قرر الانسان ان يتعدى على صورة الكمال والصلاح الالهى ويتمرد على الله 
الخطية ليست انواع كبائر وصغائر
الخطية حالة تعدى وكسر وعصيان 
ومن يفعلها يفصل ذاته بذاته عن الحضرة الالهية

أنقر للتوسيع...

( خلينا فى موضوعنا و هو الخطية )

ومن الذى خلق الانسان على هذه الحالة
حالة التعدى و الكسر و العصيان ؟
وهل تشرح لى و للاخرين ماهو نور الحضرة الالهية ؟ ​*​​​​​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2011)

> *ومن الذى خلق الانسان على هذه الحالة
> حالة التعدى و الكسر و العصيان ؟
> وهل تشرح لى و للاخرين ماهو نور الحضرة الالهية ؟ *


*الخطية لا تخلق
الخطية حالة تقرر ان تنفذها 
الخطية هى غياب صورة الصلاح  *


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*عايزك تتدخل الموضوع دا وتفهمنى وجهه نظركم لو سمحت
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (11 ديسمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الخطية لا تخلق*
> *الخطية حالة تقرر ان تنفذها *
> *الخطية هى غياب صورة الصلاح *


*مازلت منتظر الاجابة عن الاسئلة*
*واذا كانت هذه هى الاجابة .. فانا لست ندا كما قلت للنقاش معك فانا لا اريد الاجابة*
*بالنيابة عنك*​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2011)

> *مازلت منتظر الاجابة عن الاسئلة*
> *واذا كانت هذه هى الاجابة .. فانا لست ندا كما قلت للنقاش معك فانا لا اريد الاجابة*
> *بالنيابة عنك*​


*وتجاوب ليه نيابة عنى
هو انا اتشليت
انت سالت سؤال محدد مين خلق حالة العصيان والتمرد
وكانت اجابتى سهلة وبسيطة ان هذة الحالة لا تخلق  
حالة الخطية هى غياب او تشوه حالة الصلاح 
هسالك سؤال الشر اتخلق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولا هو غياب الخير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## يا هادى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*


			هسالك سؤال الشر اتخلق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولا هو غياب الخير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


للتوضيح

نعم الشر اتخلق
مصور النور وخالق الظلمة صانع السلام وخالق الشر.انا الرب صانع كل هذه.(سفر اشعياء-45-7)​*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

> *للتوضيح
> 
> نعم الشر اتخلق
> مصور النور وخالق الظلمة صانع السلام وخالق الشر.انا الرب صانع كل هذه.(سفر اشعياء-45-7)*


*لا يا كابتن الشر المقصود هنا هو كوارث البيئة انها بتم تحت سلطان ضابط الخليقة مش الشر بمفهوم الخطية *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *وتجاوب ليه نيابة عنى*
> *هو انا اتشليت*
> *انت سالت سؤال محدد مين خلق حالة العصيان والتمرد*
> *وكانت اجابتى سهلة وبسيطة ان هذة الحالة لا تخلق *
> ...


*لم يكن هذا هو السؤال بل كان من الذى سمح بحدوث الخطية و اوجد امكانية حدوثها*
*و بطريقة اخرى .. من الذى خلق كروبيم وهو يعلم انه سوف يخطئ و يشذ عن الصورة التى رسمها الله له - بسماح من الله و هى ارادة الاختيار .. الم يعلم الله انه بهذا السماح *
*سوف يخطئ الكثير من البشر !! فلماذا سمح به من الاصل .. الا لمعرفته بانه سيكون هناك*
*عاصيين .. لذلك خلق لهم الجحيم ليكون عقابا عن كل مايشذ من هم خلقوا على صورته الكاملة .. لذلك كان السؤال .. لماذا جعل الله *
*هذا السماح للخطية ممكنا ؟ *​


----------



## يا هادى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*


			المقصود هنا هو كوارث البيئة انها بتم تحت سلطان ضابط الخليقة مش الشر بمفهوم الخطية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


خالق الظلمه يعنى ايه؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*اضرب دا وادعيلى

* *45:7 Verse 7 does not mean that God creates moral “evil,” as some have claimed, based on the King James Version and other early translations.﻿ 54*​ 
*Delitzsch points out that the early “Christian” heretic Marcion, and the heretical Valentinians and other Gnostic sects, abused this text to teach that the God of the ﻿OT﻿ was “a different being from the God of the New.”﻿ 55*​ 
*Addressing the problem of evil (including calamity, no doubt), Delitzsch continues,*​ 
*“Undoubtedly, evil as an act is not the direct working of God, but the spontaneous work of a creature endowed with freedom.”﻿ 56*​ 
​ 
*In the present context the contrasts are between light and its opposite, darkness; between peace and its opposite, calamity. What God permits, He is often said to create. Some think that light and darkness refer to two principles which the Persians practically revered as two gods who were in perpetual conflict. (Others say that there is no evidence that Cyrus followed this religion.) As Cyrus swept forward in his campaigns, there would be peace for Israel and calamity for Israel’s foes, and God was the One who was supervising the entire operatio*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn5 *
*﻿ 54 (45:7) English has a much larger vocabulary than Hebrew. The Hebrew word here translated “evil” in the KJV and “calamity” in the NKJV can mean either of those two things—and several more (“disaster,” “badness,” etc.). It is unfortunate that the English word that suggests moral wrong (evil) should have been chosen here in 1611. The rendering calamity is much better in context.*

*OT Old Testament*

*﻿ 55 (45:7) Delitzsch, “Isaiah” in Biblical Commentary on the Old Testament, XVIII:220, 21.*

*﻿ 56 (45:7) Ibid., p. 221.*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref5**MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). Believer's Bible Commentary  : Old and New Testaments (Is 45:7). Nashville: Thomas Nelson*.
​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

> *لم يكن هذا هو السؤال بل كان من الذى سمح بحدوث الخطية و اوجد امكانية حدوثها*
> *و بطريقة اخرى .. من الذى خلق كروبيم وهو يعلم انه سوف يخطئ و يشذ عن الصورة التى رسمها الله له - بسماح من الله و هى ارادة الاختيار .. الم يعلم الله انه بهذا السماح *
> *سوف يخطئ الكثير من البشر !! فلماذا سمح به من الاصل .. الا لمعرفته بانه سيكون هناك*
> *عاصيين .. لذلك خلق لهم الجحيم ليكون عقابا عن كل مايشذ من هم خلقوا على صورته الكاملة .. لذلك كان السؤال .. لماذا جعل الله *
> *هذا السماح للخطية ممكنا ؟ *​


*انت مسالتش فى البداية عن السماح لكن سالت عن المسبب فى وجود او خلقة هذة الحالة من العصيان

فى فرق بين السماح وبين الارادة 

ولا يشترط ان ما يسمح بيه شخص هو نفسه ما يريده

الانسان خلق على صورة الله(على صورة الرحمن) 
وصورة الله هو السيادة وجعل الانسان سيدا بصورة نسبية على الخليقة 
ان فقد امكانية الاختيار والتقرير والحرية فاصبح شخص مسير لا يوجد فيه ملامح كمال الارادة وبالتالى يصبح بلا ارادة ولا يشابه صورة الله

ولانه مخلوق حر مخلوق عاقل يقرر ويريد ما يشاء
فلا يمنع الله شئ من حدوثه وفى نفس الوقت لا يتدخل لحدوثه

بمعنى

انا اردت ان اكل من الشجرة المنهى عنها
الله لا يتدخل لكى يمنعنى فهذة ارادتى وحدى
ولا يتدخل لكى يجعلنى اكل من الشجرة فهو لا يريد ان اكل من الشجرة
لكنه سمح ان اكل منها لان لى ارادة وامكانية التقرير وحدى

لو فقد الانسان هذة الامكانية فى التقرير وسلبت حريته سلبت ادميته واصبح كائن غير عاقل يسير على هوى الله وفقد صورة الله فى العقلانية المبتكرة 
*


----------



## يا هادى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*


			حالة الخطية هى غياب او تشوه حالة الصلاح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من اين اتى تشوه الصلاح؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

> *من اين اتى تشوه الصلاح؟*


*بالخطية *


----------



## يا هادى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*


			بالخطية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ومن اين اتت الخطيه؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

> *ومن اين اتت الخطيه؟*


*لو ببتكلم عليك انت كانسان الخطية نابعة منك انت لان طبيعتك طبيعة فاسدة
ولو بتتكلم عن الانسان الاول فكر العصيان اتى له بغواية ابليس
ولو بتتكلم عن اصل الخطية فهو تعدى ذاتى من ابليس(لوثيفر)على الذات الالهية *


----------



## يا هادى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*


			فهو تعدى ذاتى من ابليس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ازاى تعدى ذاتى لو لم  يخلق بها ؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

> *ازاى تعدى ذاتى لو لم  يخلق بها ؟*


*تعدى ذاتى يعنى افكار قلبه افكاره الذاتية ان يصير كالله فى عظمته 
الله لا يخلق الخطية ياعزيزى
لو الله هو المسبب المباشر للخطية كدا احنا بنهرطق 
*


----------



## يا هادى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*


			يعنى افكار قلبه افكاره الذاتية ان يصير كالله فى عظمته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


التفكير ده جه ازاى لو لم يخلق بهذه التفكير؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

> *التفكير ده جه ازاى لو لم يخلق بهذه التفكير؟*


*احنا هنهرطق؟؟؟؟؟؟
الله خلق ملاك بافكار التعدى عليه وبعدين يرجع يجرده من رياسته علشان هو نفذ الفكر الىل هو خلقه بيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا يشفى

هو الملاك لا يحمل فى طبيعته الحكمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا كان لوثيفر قيل عنه ملان حكمة وجمال
تعرف يعنى ايه الحكمة؟؟؟؟؟*
*هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: أَنْتَ خَاتِمُ الْكَمَالِ، مَلآنٌ حِكْمَةً وَكَامِلُ الْجَمَالِ.
**قَدِ ارْتَفَعَ قَلْبُكَ لِبَهْجَتِكَ. أَفْسَدْتَ  حِكْمَتَكَ لأَجْلِ بَهَائِكَ. سَأَطْرَحُكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، وَأَجْعَلُكَ  أَمَامَ الْمُلُوكِ لِيَنْظُرُوا إِلَيْكَ*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*



انت مسالتش فى البداية عن السماح لكن سالت عن المسبب فى وجود او خلقة هذة الحالة من العصيان

أنقر للتوسيع...

السؤال كان
من الذى خلق الانسان على هذه الحالة
حالة التعدى و الكسر و العصيان ؟
اى من الذى جعل حدوث هذا ممكنا​**



فى فرق بين السماح وبين الارادة ولا يشترط ان ما يسمح بيه شخص هو نفسه ما يريده

أنقر للتوسيع...

السماح و الارادة هم وجهان لعملة واحدة
فالسماح فى حد ذاته ارادة و عكسها المنع​ 




الانسان خلق على صورة الله  (#######) 
وصورة الله هو السيادة وجعل الانسان سيدا بصورة نسبية على الخليقة ان فقد امكانية الاختيار والتقرير والحرية فاصبح شخص مسير لا يوجد فيه ملامح كمال الارادة وبالتالى يصبح بلا ارادة ولا يشابه صورة الله

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ومن قال انه لكى اجعل الانسان سيدا و له حرية الارادة و الاختيار ان اسمح له بفعل الشرور .. الم يكن الله قادرا على ان يجعل ارادتنا و حريتنا مقتصرة فقط على فعل الصالح من الاعمال و ان نتبارى فيها و تكون المكافأة اعلى لمن يختار ان يفعل خير اكثر*
*فنظل على صورة الله التى خلقنا عليها و فى نفس الوقت بكامل ارادتنا (فى فعل الخير فقط)* ​ 
*



ولانه مخلوق حر مخلوق عاقل يقرر ويريد ما يشاء
فلا يمنع الله شئ من حدوثه وفى نفس الوقت لا يتدخل لحدوثه
بمعنى انا اردت ان اكل من الشجرة المنهى عنها الله لا يتدخل لكى يمنعنى فهذة ارادتى وحدى ولا يتدخل لكى يجعلنى اكل من الشجرة فهو لا يريد ان اكل من الشجرة لكنه سمح ان اكل منها لان لى ارادة وامكانية التقرير وحدى لو فقد الانسان هذة الامكانية فى التقرير وسلبت حريته سلبت ادميته واصبح كائن غير عاقل يسير على هوى الله وفقد صورة الله فى العقلانية المبتكرة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اذن فمن الذى خلق الشجرة ومن الذى خلق "فعل" تحريم الاكل من الشجرة واخبرنى (عرف لى) **انها خطيئة*​


----------



## يا هادى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*


			الله خلق ملاك بافكار التعدى عليه وبعدين يرجع يجرده من رياسته علشان هو نفذ الفكر الىل هو خلقه بيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا يشفى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ادينى عقلك وامشى حافى 

ابليس لما اتخلق اتخلق بطبيعه فاسده ولا لا؟​*


----------



## The Antiochian (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*لا ولكنه امتلك حرية أن يطيع الرب أو أن يبتعد عنه ، وعليه فهو يتحمل النتائج في الحالتين .*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

يا هادى قال:


> _*ادينى عقلك وامشى حافى *_​
> 
> _*ابليس لما اتخلق اتخلق بطبيعه فاسده ولا لا؟*_​


*فى كلا الديانتين لآ - الجميع خلق على الفطرة السليمة*​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

> *السؤال كان
> من الذى خلق الانسان على هذه الحالة
> حالة التعدى و الكسر و العصيان ؟
> اى من الذى جعل حدوث هذا ممكنا*


*وجاوبتك ان هذة الحالة لا تخلق
الذى جعلها ممكنة الحدوث هو حرية الانسان الكائن العاقل الحر
*


> *السماح و الارادة هم وجهان لعملة واحدة
> فالسماح فى حد ذاته ارادة و عكسها المنع​*


*لا
السماح مش شرط للموافقة 
لكن السماح ممكن يكون مقترنا بالموافقة
وهقولك مثل
ابن طلب من ابوه يسافر برا 
ابوه مش موافق ومش عايزه يسافر 
لكن سمح ليه انه يسافر لانه ترك لابنه حرية الاختيار 
سماح ابوه لابنه بالسفر لا يعنى موافقته لكن معناها انه ترك لابنه حرية الاختيار 

*


> *ومن  قال انه لكى اجعل الانسان سيدا و له حرية الارادة و الاختيار ان اسمح له  بفعل الشرور .. الم يكن الله قادرا على ان يجعل ارادتنا و حريتنا مقتصرة  فقط على فعل الصالح من الاعمال و ان نتبارى فيها و تكون المكافأة اعلى لمن  يختار ان يفعل خير اكثر*


*مجرد سلبه منك تقرير اى شئ فهو سلبه لادميته بالكامل وكمال حريتك
مفيش حاجة اسمها حرية الا ربع وحرية الا نص
الانسان كائن كامل فى حريته وارادته ويختار ما شاء
له ان يعيش فى حالة الصلاح مع الله وله ان يختار ان يتمرد عليه ويفصل ذاته بذاته
وفعل الخير فى حالة انه سلب منه حرية الاختيار لا يكافا عليها
لانها لا تسمى خيرا اصلا بل هذة هى حالته الطبيعية بدون تدخل منه
فهكذا خلق
فعلى ماذا سيحاسب وان كانت هذة هى طبيعته بدون اى تدخل منه ولا يعرف اى عنصر اخر مضاد لها لكى يعرف بحالته هذة انها حالة خير 

*


> *اذن فمن الذى خلق الشجرة ومن الذى خلق "فعل" تحريم الاكل من الشجرة واخبرنى (عرف لى) **انها خطيئة*​


*الوصية لم تكن طريق للخطية بل طريق لحماية الانسان
ازاى؟
هفهمك
لو الانسان ترك بدون وصية كان ممكنا بنسبة كبيرة ان يتعدى على ذات الله من داخله وبالتالى يصبح الانسان شيطانا ثانى واصل للشر وللخطية وتعديه على ذات الله تعدى ذاتى وافكار التعدى افكار قلبه وتصوراته الذاتية
وبالتالى يفقد رجاء الخلاص 

لكن الوصية وضعت لاجل الانسان وحمايته لكى اذا ما سقط يسقط بالغواية وتقديم العصيان على الله له عن طريق غواية وليس بتفكير ذاتى وبالتالى لا يفقد رجاؤه فى الخلاص

lملاحظة///////////
أن الله تعالى خلق آدم على صورة الرحمن 	 ** الراوي: 	 	-  	المحدث:   		ابن باز	       -   المصدر:  مجموع فتاوى ابن باز   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  25/128
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح	*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

> *
> ابليس لما اتخلق اتخلق بطبيعه فاسده ولا لا؟*


*لا ابليس اصله ملاك ولم يخلق بطبيعة فاسدة*


----------



## يا هادى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*


			لا ابليس اصله ملاك ولم يخلق بطبيعة فاسدة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ومين اللى حوله؟ اليس تفكيره ؟؟؟او ليس تفكيره ناتج من وجود طبيعه فاسده خلق بها؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

> *ومين اللى حوله؟ اليس تفكيره ؟؟؟او ليس تفكيره ناتج من وجود طبيعه فاسده خلق بها؟*


*ودنك منين يا جحا
اتخلق بطبيعة فاسدة 
لا
امال جاب افكار التعدى منين 
من فكره الخاص
يبقى اتخلق بطبيعة فاسدة
لا الله لا يخلق فساد
امال بقة جاب افكاره الوحشة منين
من ذاته
يبقى الله خلقه وحش
لا الله مبيخلقش وحشين
امال جاب افكار التعدى منين


انسان شلييييييييييييييييييييييييل وممل
اكتر من الاعلانات اللى بين  المسلسلات العربي
والنبى الواحد ضغطه عالى خلقة متجبليش جلطة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*انت ياض انا مش هرد عليك تانى شوفلك واحد عنده برود اعصاب يمشى معاك
قام والمصحف اربط حوالين وسطى حزام ناسف و افجر نفسى فى الموضوع ونخلص
*


----------



## يا هادى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*


			والنبى الواحد ضغطه عالى خلقة متجبليش جلطة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تسمحلى اقولك انك عديم الفهم ربنا يهديك​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*



وجاوبتك ان هذة الحالة لا تخلق
الذى جعلها ممكنة الحدوث هو حرية الانسان الكائن العاقل الحر


أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*خلق الله لنا بيئة لها ادوات و مكونات نعمل من خلالها .. فان نقص عنصر معين فلا نستطيع العمل به .. و الخطيئة احد مكونات البيئة التى نعمل بها - و المقصود بالبيئة هو ملكوت الله على الارض - فأن لم يكن هناك امكانية للقتل *
*فأن الفعل "يقتل" لن يحدث و كذلك الزنا و السرقة الخ .. فمن الذى صنع مكونات هذه البيئة .. من خلق الانسان قابلا للقتل و سمح له بذلك من خلق للانسان الشهوة ليكون قابلا للزنا وهكذا*​*



لا
السماح مش شرط للموافقة 
لكن السماح ممكن يكون مقترنا بالموافقة
وهقولك مثل
ابن طلب من ابوه يسافر برا 
ابوه مش موافق ومش عايزه يسافر 
لكن سمح ليه انه يسافر لانه ترك لابنه حرية الاختيار 
سماح ابوه لابنه بالسفر لا يعنى موافقته لكن معناها انه ترك لابنه حرية الاختيار 

أنقر للتوسيع...

دى اسمها ارادة ابوه بالسماح له بالسفر .. لو مكانش عايز كان منعه .. وانا هنا لا اتكلم عن ارادة الابن نهائيا فهى من المسلمات​*​​​​ 

*



مجرد سلبه منك تقرير اى شئ فهو سلبه لادميته بالكامل وكمال حريتك مفيش حاجة اسمها حرية الا ربع وحرية الا نص
الانسان كائن كامل فى حريته وارادته ويختار ما شاء
له ان يعيش فى حالة الصلاح مع الله وله ان يختار ان يتمرد عليه ويفصل ذاته بذاته وفعل الخير فى حالة انه سلب منه حرية الاختيار لا يكافا عليها لانها لا تسمى خيرا اصلا بل هذة هى حالته الطبيعية بدون تدخل منه فهكذا خلق فعلى ماذا سيحاسب وان كانت هذة هى طبيعته بدون اى تدخل منه ولا يعرف اى عنصر اخر مضاد لها لكى يعرف بحالته هذة انها حالة خير 

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل من الذى صنع له ادوات التمرد و جعلها فى ملكوته و فى متناول يده و ترك له حرية الاختيار .. مثلما اسلفت بالاعلى​​*​​​ *



الوصية لم تكن طريق للخطية بل طريق لحماية الانسان
ازاى؟ هفهمك لو الانسان ترك بدون وصية كان ممكنا بنسبة كبيرة ان يتعدى على ذات الله من داخله وبالتالى يصبح الانسان شيطانا ثانى واصل للشر وللخطية وتعديه على ذات الله تعدى ذاتى وافكار التعدى افكار قلبه وتصوراته الذاتية

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل اذا هو الخير و الشر و بينهما الوصية .. اعطاك
ادوات الخير و اعطاك ميزة انك على شاكلته محب للصلاح و فى نفس الوقت اوجد لك
ادوات الشر و جعل الوصية بينهما و ترك لك حرية الاختيار بعد ان امنك فى صورته لتقاوم
الادوات التى زرعها فيك و يمكن ان تكون غواية لك مثل الكبر الغيرة الخ​*​​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*أسجل متابعتى وأحترامى لطرفى الحوار ...*
*ياريت نستمر على نفس المستوى ...*
*الأخ (ياهادى) أرجوك عدم تشتيتت الموضوع ...من فضلك ...*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

> *خلق  الله لنا بيئة لها ادوات و مكونات نعمل من خلالها .. فان نقص عنصر معين  فلا نستطيع العمل به .. و الخطيئة احد مكونات البيئة التى نعمل بها - و  المقصود بالبيئة هو ملكوت الله على الارض - فأن لم يكن هناك امكانية للقتل *
> *فأن الفعل "يقتل" لن يحدث و كذلك الزنا و السرقة  الخ .. فمن الذى صنع مكونات هذه البيئة .. من خلق الانسان قابلا للقتل و  سمح له بذلك من خلق للانسان الشهوة ليكون قابلا للزنا وهكذا*​


*عزيزى ياسر وكانك بتنسب لله ان المسبب الاساسى والرئيسى لكل فجورنا وشرورنا 
ودا فى حد ذاته معيب فى حق الذات الالهية*
*الله كلى الكمال وكل ما يخلقه يخلقه فى كمال ونقاء ولما خلق الارض لم يخلق فيها مكونات تتدعو الانسان ان يتمرد على الله
وفى نفس الوقت لم يسلب حريته فى التمرد 
فلم يخلق مسببات ولم تسلب الحرية
كل مافعله البشر فعلوه بسبب دخول التمرد للعالم ورغبتهم فى التعدى على الله وتنفيذ كل ما يشتهوه
ولناخذ مثال انت ذكرته
الرغبة الجنسية
فى حد ذاتها وضعت لكى يتصل الانسان بالاخر وتستمر الحياة
حينما دخلت الخطية للعالم اصبحت الرغبة شهوة ردية وبدلا من يستخدمها لاستمرار النسل استخدمها ليمتع جسده باتصال غير مقنن مع طرف اخر
الرغبة الجنسية فى حد ذاتها ليست سببا للخطية لكن رغبة الانسان فى التعدى جعلته يفرغ رغباته بطرق خارجة عن صلاح الله
*


> *دى اسمها ارادة ابوه بالسماح له بالسفر .. لو مكانش عايز كان منعه .. وانا هنا لا اتكلم عن ارادة الابن نهائيا فهى من المسلمات​*


* 
مهو لو منعه لان الاب مش عايز الابن يسافر يبقى كدا سلب منه حريته فى انه يختار
سماحه له بالسفر واحترام رغبته لا تعنى بالضرورة ان موافق على ما فعله 

وهديك مثال اوضح
 لحالتنا
فلنتخيل ان فى سلك عريان فى بيتكوا وقولت لابنك لو مسكته هتتكهرب اوعى تمسكه 
وسبته 
ووقفت من بعيد وتشوف ابنك هيعمل ايه 
وابنك مصدقكش وقال لا بابا بيضحك على انا لو مسكت السلك دا هبقى كبير زيه
وراح ماسك السلك 
انت واقف من بعيد شايف راح يمسكه وسمحت ليه يمسكه لكنك مش موافق لكن لانك تركت ليه كامل الحرية فسمحت ليه وتحت نظرك وضبطك انك يمسكه 
العقائد الاخرى اللى ذكرت هذة القصة(قصة مسك السلك لادم)توقفت عن حد ان الاب شاف الابن وقال ليه عملت كدا ويوبخه
والايمان الوحيد اللى نادى بان الاب جرى بسرعة ومسك ابنه وطلعه من دايرة الموت وداق نفس اللى داقه الابن قدمه لينا المسيح
*


> *جميل من الذى صنع له ادوات التمرد و جعلها فى ملكوته و فى متناول يده و ترك له حرية الاختيار .. مثلما اسلفت بالاعلى*


*صفات الله الادبية
كما ان الله كامل فى ارادته  فوضع على نفسه ان يحترم حرية الانسان المخلوق على صورته مهما كانت اختياراته
اله ديمقراطى
وادوات التمرد ليست من صنع الله لكنها موجودة بالفعل والسماح له وعدم العصمة له بان لا يمسها اعطيت للانسان ولم تسلب منه
*


> *جميل اذا هو الخير و الشر و بينهما الوصية .. اعطاك
> ادوات الخير و اعطاك ميزة انك على شاكلته محب للصلاح و فى نفس الوقت اوجد لك
> ادوات الشر و جعل الوصية بينهما و ترك لك حرية الاختيار بعد ان امنك فى صورته لتقاوم
> الادوات التى زرعها فيك و يمكن ان تكون غواية لك مثل الكبر الغيرة الخ​*


*علشان اكون دقيق هو حالة الصلاح الكامل مقابلها حالة الفساد وبينهما كسر الوصية مش الوصية
لان الوصية فى حد ذاتها لم تكن سببا للتمرد
وهعيد تانى ان الله لم يوجد ادوات للشر ولا يكون مسببا لها بل هى موجودة بالفعل 
القضية فى اعطائك ككيان حر ومحترم وعاقل وكامل فى حريتك انك تختار ما شئت

امام الموت وامامك الحياة فاختار الحياة لكى تحيا ........
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 ديسمبر 2011)

السموات والارض تزولان وكلامى لا يزول


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*كنت قد ضربت لك المثل على البيئة التى خلقها الله – ملكوت الله - وهى المكونات و الادوات و التعاليم (الوصايا) و لكى اوضحها مرة اخرى فسوف اوضحها بالمثل الاتى من الكتاب المقدس*​​*المكونات*​*"**أنبت* *الرب الإله** من الأرض كل شجرة** شهية** للنظر وجيدة للأكل. و**شجرة الحياة** في وسط الجنة، **و شجرة معرفة الخير والشر" (تك 2 : 9).*​*الوصية*​*"**وأوصى الرب الإله** آدم قائلاً: من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل أكلاً. وأما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها، لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت" (تك 2 : 16 و 17). *​*الاداة*​*وجاء **الشيطان** - **الحية القديمة** - وسأل حواء سؤالاً ماكراً، قائلا: "أحقاً قال الله لا تأكلا من كل شجر الجنة ؟ فقالت المرأة للحية: "من ثمر شجر الجنة نأكل، وأما ثمر الشجرة التي في وسط الجنة، فقال الله لا تأكلا منه ولا تمساه لئلا تموتا" (تك 3 : 1-3)*​*الخطيئة*​*فأخذت من ثمرها وأكلت وأعطت رجلها أيضا معها فأكل، فانفتحت أعينهما وعلما أنهما عريانان" (تك 3 : 4-7).*

*اما عن موضوع انى انسب الى الله انه المسبب لكل الفجور و الشرور .. فالسؤال **بديهى و الاجابة ايضا بديهية و هى بالطبع لا !!!!*
*وقبل ان اشرح لك كيف .. دعنى اعلق على قصة السلك .. فقد كان هناك طرفا غائبا انت لم تراه و بالتالى لم تذكره **فعند حدوث هذه القصة كان هناك صديقا للاب يزوره فى شقته .. فرأى ماحدث *
*وهاله مايجرى من افعال .. فبعد ان راى الاب ينقذ ابنه من السلك العارى وذاق نفس ماذاقه الابن من الم ومعاناة وجه كلامه للاب قائلا الاتى :*
*ايها الاب الاحمق .. لماذا تركت السلك عاريا !! ايها الاحمق رحت تنقذه من مشكلة انت الذى صنعتها وسمحت بها بالاساس فى منزلك .. فهل تسخر منى ام منه ! هذه هى تكملة القصة .. فهل تصنع المشكلة ثم تضع فيها غيرك وعندما يتأذى تحلها انت له بدعوى خوفك عليه ايها العاقل !! فلماذا صنعت المشكلة اصلا !!*

*نعود مرة اخرى و نوجز المفيد فى موضوع الخطيئة واقول*
*لقد خلق الله كل شئ على هذه الكون الذى نعرفه بكلمته فى ستة ايام ففى سادسها خلق الانسان و الحيوانات .. وهذه هى المكونات*
*ثم انزل الوصايا .. ليحدد العلاقات بين المخلوقات و يميز افعال الخير و افعال الشر و يخبرنا ان الخير يقودنا الى نعيمه الدائم و ان الشر يقودنا الى الجحيم*
*فهو ضابط هذه العلاقات جميعا .. خيرها و شرها .. اى ضابط الكل *
*والان .. هل يمكن ان ننتقل الى النقطة التالية و هى .. هل الخطيئة تورث ؟ *​​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

> *كنت  قد ضربت لك المثل على البيئة التى خلقها الله – ملكوت الله - وهى المكونات  و الادوات و التعاليم (الوصايا) و لكى اوضحها مرة اخرى فسوف اوضحها بالمثل  الاتى من الكتاب المقدس*
> *المكونات*​*"**أنبت**الرب الإله** من الأرض كل شجرة** شهية** للنظر وجيدة للأكل. و**شجرة الحياة** في وسط الجنة، **و شجرة معرفة الخير والشر" (تك 2 : 9).*​*الوصية*​*"**وأوصى الرب الإله** آدم قائلاً: من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل أكلاً. وأما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها، لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت" (تك 2 : 16 و 17). *​*الاداة*​*وجاء **الشيطان** - **الحية القديمة** - وسأل حواء سؤالاً ماكراً، قائلا: "أحقاً قال الله لا تأكلا من كل شجر الجنة ؟ فقالت المرأة للحية: "من ثمر شجر الجنة نأكل، وأما ثمر الشجرة التي في وسط الجنة، فقال الله لا تأكلا منه ولا تمساه لئلا تموتا" (تك 3 : 1-3)*​


*استاذ ياسر اراك تعيد كلامك بدون فائدة
وانا علقت على هذا بان ما خلقه الله لا يقود باى وسيلة الى حالة التمرد
شجرة المعرفة لا تؤدى الى التمرد بل تحميه من التمرد الذاتى
والوصية لا تؤدى للتمرد بل تحميه ايضا
وابليس ليس من وضع الله بل هو موجود قبلا واقصد بوجوده هو وجود كروح شيطانية وليس كالحالة الملائكية التى خلق عليها
العنصرين الاول والتانى من ترتيب الله للحماية
والعنصر التالت لا دخل لترتيبات الله فيه بل هو شئ اوجده فكر التعدى على ذات الله
*


> *الخطيئة*​*فأخذت من ثمرها وأكلت وأعطت رجلها أيضا معها فأكل، فانفتحت أعينهما وعلما أنهما عريانان" (تك 3 : 4-7).*​


*هذة الحالة تمت بسبب قبول الانسان ان يتعدى على الله ويقبل فكره تاليهه كما اوحى له ابليس بذلك 
وجود الشجرة والوصية جعلت هذا الفكر منبعه غواية
وبدونهما كان ممكنا جدا ان يفكر الانسان فى ان يصل للالوهية من افكار قلبه 
وشرحت دا قبلا
*


> *اما عن موضوع انى انسب الى الله انه المسبب لكل الفجور و الشرور .. فالسؤال **بديهى و الاجابة ايضا بديهية و هى بالطبع لا !!!!*


*للاسف ان كلامك يقول ان ترتيبات الله للخليقة هيئت سقوط الانسان
وبالتالى يكون الله هو المسبب الاساسى والرئيسى لسقوط الانسان
وبالتالى نسبت اليه الشر وفجور الناس
فى حين ان التحليل اللاهوتى المسيحى لترتيبات الخليقة لم تكن سببا للسقوط بل حماية والله لم يضع اطلاقا اى ترتيبات جعلت الانسان يتمرد عليه
*


> *وقبل ان اشرح لك كيف .. دعنى اعلق على قصة السلك .. فقد كان هناك طرفا غائبا انت لم تراه و بالتالى لم تذكره **فعند حدوث هذه القصة كان هناك صديقا للاب يزوره فى شقته .. فرأى ماحدث *
> *وهاله  مايجرى من افعال .. فبعد ان راى الاب ينقذ ابنه من السلك العارى وذاق نفس  ماذاقه الابن من الم ومعاناة وجه كلامه للاب قائلا الاتى :*
> *ايها الاب الاحمق .. لماذا تركت السلك عاريا !! ايها الاحمق رحت تنقذه من مشكلة انت الذى صنعتها وسمحت بها بالاساس فى منزلك*


* 
عزيزى من الحماقة ان تجعل اى مثلا يحمل كل مقتضيات الممثل عنه
بمعنى ان هذة المثل وضعته لتوضيح مبدا الوصية الالهية لادم 
وليس لمشاكل الاب والسلك فى بيته 
يعنى بالعامية يولع الاب بالسلك ويروح يغطيه
كان مثلى عن امرين
اولهما الفرق بين السماح والارادة وكيف ان الله يسمح حتى وان كان لا يريد ذلك ان يحدث بمقتضى ارادته الصالحة
فارادة الله دوما صالحة وما فعله الانسان ضد صلاح الله
ومن المعيب ان تنسب لارادة الله الصالحة ما فعله الانسان من تمرد يضاد صلاح الله المطلق
بل السماح هو اطلاق الحرية للانسان ان يفعل ما يريد حتى وان لم يوافق الله على ذلك احتراما لحريته الكاملة 
فما فعله الانسان (الابن فى مثلى)لا ينسب لارادة الله الصالحة(الاب فى مثلى)بل لسماحه فقط ان ذاك يتم(لانه ضابط الكل)


والجزئية الثانية التى ادرت ان اصل بيها اليك هى ان السلك(شجرة المعرفة)قضت الحكمة الالهية ان يضعها الله فى ترتيبات خليقته لكى لا يزيغ بفكره الذاتى ويحاول يؤله ذاته بفكره كما فعل ابليس 


دول الجزئتين الىل حاولت اوصلهم فى المثل 
المشكلة ليست فى الشجرة المشكلة فى رغبة الانسان ان يتعدى 
سواء تعدى ذاتيا او تعدى من خلال كسر الوصية كلاهما موت 
لكن موت عن موت يفرق
موت بتعدى ذاتى فقد الرجاء وموت بالغواية من مصدر اخر فاصبح الشر مصدره خارجى وبالتالى يصبح له الحق فى تدبير خلاص 
*


> *هذه  هى تكملة القصة .. فهل تصنع المشكلة ثم تضع فيها غيرك وعندما يتأذى تحلها  انت له بدعوى خوفك عليه ايها العاقل !! فلماذا صنعت المشكلة اصلا !!*


*شرحت 10 مرات ماهى الحكمة من وضع الوصية 
المشكلة ليست فى الوصية المشكلة فى رغبة الانسان فى التعدى سواء بوصية او بغيرها
والوصية وضعت لاجله وليس لاجل سقوطه
*


> *لقد خلق الله كل شئ على هذه الكون الذى نعرفه بكلمته فى ستة ايام ففى سادسها خلق الانسان و الحيوانات .. وهذه هى المكونات*
> *ثم انزل الوصايا  .. ليحدد العلاقات بين المخلوقات و يميز افعال الخير و افعال الشر و  يخبرنا ان الخير يقودنا الى نعيمه الدائم و ان الشر يقودنا الى الجحيم*
> *فهو ضابط هذه العلاقات جميعا .. خيرها و شرها .. اى ضابط الكل*


*الخلاصة/
انه من المعيب ان تنسب لذات العلى انه يخلق مسببات الشر 
لانه كمال الصلاح 
حينما خلق كل الخليقة خلقها فى كمال ونقاء 
والوصية وضعت لاجله ليس ليميز بين خير وشر
لان قبل ان يسقط لا يوجد شئ اسمه شر ليميزه عن الخير الذى ايضا لا يعرف انه خير لان لا يوجد عنصر مضاد ليه يعرف بيه ماهية الخير فطبيعته هى طبيعة بهية ونقية
كل افعال التمرد التى صنعها الانسان صنعها برغبته الخاصة وارادته الخاصة بسماح من ضابط الكل ان تتم لانه اعطاه كامل الحرية فى ان يفعل ما يشاء ويقرر ما يشاء 
*


> *هل يمكن ان ننتقل الى النقطة التالية و هى .. هل الخطيئة تورث ؟*


*هو احنا بس مش تعدينا على صاحب الموضوع وغيرناه احنا كدا بنتبلطج على صاحب الموضوع
ياريت تفتح موضوع تانى نتكلم فيه*
*
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*تم نقل الموضوع الى هنا*
*ونعتذر لاصحاب الموضوع الاصلى مليون اعتذار*
*وايضا اشكر صبر المشرفين علينا*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198834​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*اوك مفيش اى مشكلة مع اعتذارنا لصاحب الموضوع الاصلى
النقاش خدنا
*


----------

